# were Having a ball in 21.5 how about you



## stoneman (Jul 16, 2003)

We are having the time of our lives in this class in Jacksonville FL. the closest racing we have had in a while. Last week I won a qualifier by .02 sec. It was a stager start so we didn't even know we were racing to the finish. The compitition has been fearse, you never know who will win. I think the growth rate in this class in 2008 will be high.We will probably have an A and a B main just getting the winter season started. Is everyone else getting the same results.


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

Heres the race Stoneys talking about: 

Race# 4 -- 21.5 brushless lipo - Heat #1 round 2 --
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 44 5:02.34 STONEY MULLINS 9 35.22
2 3 44 5:02.36 JOE SNEED 10 35.22
3 2 43 5:06.40 KEVIN DELK 14 33.97
4 7 42 5:03.87 GEORGE RAMOS 22 33.46
5 4 40 4:55.89 STEVE SHORT 13 32.72
6 6 40 5:02.38 ROB McKENZIE 11 32.02
7 5 10 5:41.75 EUGENE BIALA 12 7.08

I,ve had so much Fun WATCHING this class run the past 3 races I pleaded and begged my wife to let me open one of my Christmas presents early ( I,m a 47 year old kid by the way LOL ) which I knew was a Novak 21.5 motor  so I could race with them this weekend. Unfortunately my 3200 Orion lipo battery didnt come in before the races. George was nice enough to offer his spare Lipo ( Thanks George ) Butt I decided to run 21.5 6 cell nimh against the 21.5 Lipo boys.
I learned that a 21.5 running on a very good fresh 6 cell IB WC 4200nimh pack is only competitive with a 21.5 lipo car for about ONE MINUTE then every body goes by ya, at about three minutes everyone starts lapping ya LOL.
BTW, my new 3200 Lipo pack was sitting in its USPS Priority shipping package by my front door when I got home from the races  I,ll be ready for yall on the 5th.


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

Heres a comparison of a good 4 cell stock car and a good 21.5 Lipo car at HobbyWorlds flat asphalt 300 ft runline track on the same raceday. These 2 mains were one behind the other and the track was a little slicker than normal ( it rained early in the morning) 

4 cell stock
Car-> __1__ 
1 1/ 4.9 
2 1/ 7.1 
3 1/ 7.2 
4 1/ 6.9 
5 1/ 7.3 
6 1/ 7.1 
7 1/ 7.1 
8 1/ 7.1 
9 1/ 7.1 
10 1/ 7.2 
11 1/ 7.3 
12 1/ 7.2 
13 1/ 7.5 
14 1/ 7.1 
15 1/ 7.3  
16 1/ 7.3 
17 1/ 7.2 
18 1/ 7.1 
19 1/ 7.3 
20 1/ 7.2 
21 1/ 7.2 
22 1/ 7.2 
23 1/ 7.9 
24 1/ 7.5 
25 1/ 7.4 
26 1/ 7.3 
27 1/ 7.5 
28 1/ 7.4 
29 1/ 7.3 
30 1/ 7.2 
31 1/ 7.3 
32 1/ 7.2 
33 1/ 7.2 
34 1/ 7.5 
_____ 
laps 34 
time 246.1


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

Heres the 21.5 Lipo car


Car-> __1__ 
1 2/ 4.3 
2 2/ 6.7 
3 1/ 6.7 
4 1/ 6.5 
5 1/ 6.6 
6 1/ 6.7 
7 1/ 6.7 
8 1/ 6.5 
9 1/ 6.6 
10 1/ 6.7 
11 1/ 6.7 
12 1/ 6.7 
13 1/ 6.9 
14 2/ 8.2 
15 2/ 6.9 
16 2/ 6.8 
17 2/ 6.8 
18 1/ 6.8 
19 2/ 6.8 
20 2/ 6.8 
21 2/ 6.8 
22 1/ 6.8 
23 1/ 6.8 
24 1/ 6.8 
25 1/ 6.7 
26 1/ 6.8 
27 1/ 6.8 
28 1/ 6.8 
29 1/ 6.7 
30 1/ 6.8 
31 1/ 6.9 
32 1/ 7.1 
33 1/ 6.9 
34 1/ 7.1 
35 1/ 6.9 
36 1/ 6.9 
37 1/ 7.1 
38 1/ 8.9 
39 2/ 7.4 
40 2/ 7.1 
41 2/ 7.0 
42 2/ 7.0 
43 2/ 7.3 
44 2/ 7.1 
_____ 
laps 44 
time 304.5

Note that the 21.5 Lipo class is running 5 minute races and 4-cell stock is running 4 minute races.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...I'm soo excited to see this kind of response to this new class...


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I race with these guys and its never the same. The racing is so close. We've had guys racing up front, racing in the middle and for some reason no one is really out of it. Having the same motor and lipo combo is putting back the fan factor in racing.

OBTW, we created our own rules by using Novak 21.5 bl and Team Orion/Peak 3200 "hard" case lipo.


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

swtour said:


> ...I'm soo excited to see this kind of response to this new class...


swtour: Thanks!
The rules that we run at our track for 21.5 BL/LiPo are pretty simple: 3200 mAh Orion or Peak Carbon Lipo pack;any stock car body w/ wing;21.5 Novak BL motor w/ either Novak or LRP speedo. The only thing left to figure out is the weight. Any ideas? 
-George


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

George,

I kept our weight limit at 38 oz. Most cars will come in heavy of that - and 40 oz. seems to work really well (I just like to have LIGHT weight rules - so I rarely have to worry about DQ'ing anyone.)

I stayed with 38 oz, because THAT is the weight we went to originally with the switch to 4 cell...and one of the 'BENEFITS' to that weight back then was light weight saved tire wear....so IF that was GOOD then...it should still be GOOD now.


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

swtour said:


> George,
> 
> I kept our weight limit at 38 oz. Most cars will come in heavy of that - and 40 oz. seems to work really well (I just like to have LIGHT weight rules - so I rarely have to worry about DQ'ing anyone.)
> 
> I stayed with 38 oz, because THAT is the weight we went to originally with the switch to 4 cell...and one of the 'BENEFITS' to that weight back then was light weight saved tire wear....so IF that was GOOD then...it should still be GOOD now.


I was thinking 38-39 oz. I was very surprised when I realised how much lead I stuck in the car in order to get to 40 oz. Almost used the whole darn stick!!


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

I've been running the 21.5 / Orion 3200 LiPo set up with the 4-cell 13.5 class at our track to get some visibility to it. It's just great ! I ran the same LiPo pack all day long -- it was great. Now that some of the guys have seen it actually run, I'm hoping we start to get more that try it and see the light .

The FedEx man just delivered my new Orion Carbon 3600 pack today so I'll get to try that along with the 3200 pack I already have this weekend.


----------



## azgreg (Jul 14, 2007)

Are these 1/10 pan cars?


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

azgreg said:


> Are these 1/10 pan cars?


Yep !


----------

